# New Predator Hunting Talkcast is live....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Listening to it now... the Talkcast by Brian Downs. Here is the link:

TalkShoe - Call - The Predator hunting Talk cast

I really enjoy this show. Ill fire it up in a web browser and listen to it while im browsing the net or whatever.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Cool [Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary] right there, thanks for sharing Chris! Im bout to check it out myself.*


----------

